# Armed robbers target Sharm El-Sheikh



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Armed robbers target Sharm El-Sheikh?s ?Metro? and ?Hyper One? - Crime - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

WOW... that is frightening at even the thought. I hope they get caught! And the people get their money back. Is that likely to happen?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

There is no one to enforce the law. The police are too scared to show up in the streets, the state security has been dissolved, and the army cannot cope with the problems of the entire country.

It will only get worse before it gets any better....


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

MensEtManus said:


> There is no one to enforce the law. The police are too scared to show up in the streets, the state security has been dissolved, and the army cannot cope with the problems of the entire country.
> 
> It will only get worse before it gets any better....


:'(((((((.... That is really truly very sad. I was very hopeful when the original protests ended but I guess this is only to be expected now   are there information on whether it could still be the previous government involved or so? I thought the majority of people were together.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

It was Bedouins. They robbed Metro in Nabq Bay. I have never heard of Hyper One though. The chief of police has met with the bedouin chief (or whatever his official title is), but it is not yet resolved.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

Sam said:


> It was Bedouins. They robbed Metro in Nabq Bay. I have never heard of Hyper One though. The chief of police has met with the bedouin chief (or whatever his official title is), but it is not yet resolved.


That makes sense. Please keep us updated!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have read that these Bedouins were not from south Sinai, but from Cairo area.


----------

